# vBulletin iPhone App now available



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This just came out, I have not tested it yet. If anyone downloads it let us know how it works.

vBulletin Mobile for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

It only works for the vB site at the moment. 

If we want one for our own sites, we have to buy it from vB. 

And every site would be a different app. 

At least that's the status at this point. 
It needs to change or interest will drop off pretty quick, I think.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dodgechargerfan said:


> It only works for the vB site at the moment.
> 
> If we want one for our own sites, we gave to but it from vB.
> 
> ...


That's crazy, why the hell would they do that? Dumb assess


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I get that the first release is just for them - it's still in beta. 

But going forward, it needs to be one app that can log in to as many forums as you like. A la Tapatalk

Their argument against the Tapatalk method is that your pages go through Tapatalks servers. Their idea is more secure. 
I can't see why the app can't have multiple account profiles though. 
That's all that's really required if they've got everything else in the backend of the forum software. 
Site owners paying for the feature?
I can accept that to a point. 
It's something that could add value to a site but nit everyone would want it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It would be cool if it was possible to have a GuitarsCanada app, or go through vBulletin and get it--Most iPod and iPhone browsers don't work well with forums--at least in my opinion.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zontar said:


> It would be cool if it was possible to have a GuitarsCanada app, or go through vBulletin and get it--Most iPod and iPhone browsers don't work well with forums--at least in my opinion.


Further to this. I was reading up on the VB forums that they are going to develop a suite which will allow website owners (vBulletin) like this one to have their own branded app. They are developing it for iPhone and Android. It's a little costly on my side but it will be a free app for all users. I think I am going to look into it as more and more people are reading the forum via handheld devices. So something to look forward to folks. I will keep tabs on the progress. They are looking at a release sometime in February I think.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

TDPRI has an app setup for their forums and it's absolutely fantastic. I prefer to browsing on my computer in fact.

Before that, they had the site set up with a 'mobile' version when you logged in with a phone. It was pretty cool in it's own right, and I think it was just part of the forum software. It's nowhere near as good as the App solution, but much better than standard browsing with a phone.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

That looks a lot like the app available from vBulletin. TDPRI must have ponied up for their own branded version. 

It's nice but too expensive for my board. I just don't see enough users wanting it. 
GC is a busier site and could likely get some mileage out of it. 

One thing that bugs me though is they went back to the per year license fee for this.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dodgechargerfan said:


> That looks a lot like the app available from vBulletin. TDPRI must have ponied up for their own branded version.
> 
> It's nice but too expensive for my board. I just don't see enough users wanting it.
> GC is a busier site and could likely get some mileage out of it.
> ...


Yeah, and there is going to be a yearly fee to have Apple have it listed in the apps. I am going to consider it. We keep growing here and I dont see any slow down in terms of hand held devices and people using them now for browsing.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

And this sounds like it'll do enough for my users. 



> The mobile applications won't be for everyone - but they are the most sophisticated mobile solution offered by any forum software producer, and they are substantially cheaper than comparable branded alternatives.
> 
> For those individuals that believe the mobile application is outside of their price range, we will have a lightweight mobile skin in the core product soon.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Further to this. I was reading up on the VB forums that they are going to develop a suite which will allow website owners (vBulletin) like this one to have their own branded app. They are developing it for iPhone and Android. It's a little costly on my side but it will be a free app for all users. I think I am going to look into it as more and more people are reading the forum via handheld devices. So something to look forward to folks. I will keep tabs on the progress. They are looking at a release sometime in February I think.


Funny I was going to ask that as I recevied an iPad at Christmas. Would love a GC app.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> Funny I was going to ask that as I recevied an iPad at Christmas. Would love a GC app.


How does the site currently look with iPad? I never thought of that. Much bigger screen than the iPod


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> How does the site currently look with iPad? I never thought of that. Much bigger screen than the iPod


Haven't tried it yet. I will do so tonight if I can.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Haven't tried it yet. I will do so tonight if I can.


 Typing this right now on the iPad. Looks great!


----------

